# creer pdf  formulaires



## eckri (3 Février 2021)

Ma femme est prof elle a besoin de scanner des pages et de creer un pdf avec , pour ca nous utilisons scanner pro qui marche tres  bien
mais ensuite elle a besoin de creer des zones ou les eleves peuvent repondre a des questions

J'ai bien pdf expert mais je ne vois pas cette possibilité 

ci dessous les zones  en vert ... merci


----------



## Chris K (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

En effet, PDF Expert ne permet pas de créer des formulaires.
Il faudrait s’orienter sur d’éventuelles applis iOS permettant de faire cela (désolé j’en connais pas).

En revanche je crois savoir que le site pdfescape.com permet de créer des formulaires sans avoir besoin d’Acrobat. À voir ce qui possible de faire avec la version gratuite du site.
Peut-être que d’autres outils similaires en ligne existent.


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

et c'est pas possible de l'exporter au format word docx  ?
scanner et export docx ?


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> et c'est pas possible de l'exporter au format word docx  ?
> scanner et export docx ?



Peut-être si, scanner pro ne fait pas ça ?


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Peut-être si, scanner pro ne fait pas ça ?


non je ne trouve pas cette option avec scanner pro 
c'est infernal pour juste scanner une page et l'envoyer en texte a des eleves 

merci pour ton aide mais je ne trouve rien


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2021)

Dans scanner pro il y a la reconnaissance de caractères. Tu peux copier coller le texte reconnu dans n’importe quel éditeur de texte. Faudra sûrement le retravailler un peu ensuite.


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

oui j'ai essaye ca mais il y a un boulot enorme car il y a des graphiques et des case a cocher etc..
je viens d'installer Microsoft Lens qui permet de Scanner et d'exporter au format docx mais il faut avoir word installe , on dirait qu'il ne veut pas juste exporter en docx


----------



## MrTom (4 Février 2021)

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si Office Lens le fait, à essayer.


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> oui j'ai essaye ca mais il y a un boulot enorme car il y a des graphiques et des case a cocher etc..
> je viens d'installer Microsoft Lens qui permet de Scanner et d'exporter au format docx mais il faut avoir word installe , on dirait qu'il ne veut pas juste exporter en docx



Sinon le plus « simple » est de créer un formulaire PDF en utilisant le résultat du scanner avec le site que j’ai suggéré plus haut. Tu auras juste à ajouter les champs de saisis et les cases à cocher. Comme le résultat c’est du PDF, le résultat est utilisable logiquement partout.


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2021)

L'export en word n'exportera que le texte de tout de façon. Il n'existe aucun logiciel qui exporte les graphiques en Word.


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

Je vais bricoler avec tout ca
Merci a tous


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2021)

Me suis amusé à créer un formulaire vite fait depuis le fichier que tu as fourni.
Le premier champ est une zone de text. Il y a aussi la première case à cocher.

Tout ça depuis iOS en quelques « clics ». Le formulaire est directement utilisable dans l’application fichier.
Bon, zut, je peux pas uploader le résultat (fichier PDF n’est pas pris en compte ici)... mais c’est faisable en tout cas.


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

oui mais ma femme a des bouquins de prof avec des exercices tout pret, scanner est ideal sinon c'est un temps fou a tout refaire
J'ai fais des copier coller a partir d'un pdf , une bonne demi heure de mise en forme pour creer un docx , c'est propre mais ma femme fera jamais ca   je vais devoir tous me les coltiner

par contre c'est moins bien qu'un vrai formulaire pdf

merci pour ton temps


----------



## JOEL65 (4 Février 2021)

Des pdf modifiables peuvent être faits sur un mac avec Scribus ( gratuit ) , mais je sais pas s'il existe une version pour tablette .


----------



## eckri (4 Février 2021)

Scribus 
merci je vais voir ca


----------



## Gabi552 (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour ! 
Si vous avez scanné votre fichier, il est certainement en format image ? (png ou jpg?)
Pouvez vous par exemple convertir votre fichier en PDF pour commencer ? 
Ensuite, vous pourrez facilement ajouter des zones de textes dans votre PDF sur lesquelles les élèves pourront insérer des réponses via leur PC ou leur smartphone
Perso : j'utilise ApowerPDF pour faire ce genre de tâches


----------

